# Autechre



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

This is my current favorite electronic music group, consisting of Rob Brown and Sean Booth. I will only post songs that I find particularly enjoyable.

Anybody else like them?

Info about the group can be found here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autechre

If there are any visuals, just ignore them, as they do nothing for the music.



> Much of Autechre's music has a strong focus on complex rhythm, driving percussion, and meticulous sequencing. Often unusual rhythmic loops repeat and change incrementally, with the music constantly in transition. Sometimes patterns are set against one another, implying several time signatures at once. Later work has been described as experimental and abstract, in contrast to the more club-friendly and conventional early 1990s releases.
> 
> Reactions to their music have varied. Many of their tracks contain complex or chaotic rhythms and close harmonies which some hear as random and noisy. Fans of their recent work tend to find the value of their music to lie in its unique fusion of rhythmic and melodic elements, i. e. melodic percussive sounds, and enharmonic synthesizer patches implying numerous rhythmic and melodic lines and chord structures simultaneously. Another recurring element in Autechre's work has been the use of extremely fast sequencing or retriggering to create a fragmented, grainy effect.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have their album _Incunabula_ and like it very much. It is an early album I think (1993) and more melodic.

The later work gets more into glitch territory that I haven't quite warmed to yet. I really _should_ like it though. It has the kind of experimentation I usually enjoy. Maybe when my life gets a little more peaceful I can better tolerate the glitchy sounds and spikey rhythms. I am keeping them on the back burner as a group to explore further.

[ETA: I really did enjoy the links]


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm very fond of Autechre. LP5 and Confield are among their best albums, although I really really need to listen to some of their EP's and recording sessions with the late, great John Peel.

Sadly I downloaded their latest album Quaristice not long ago and it didn't really grab me.


----------

